# Opinions on brightest led hideaway and body mount strobes



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

So I bought a new truck 2000 f250, looking to get suggestions on the brightest hideways and body mount strobes or the setup that you use? Looking to dec out my truck in some good bright strobes.

These strobes and atomic cab light and possibly my whelen century light bar will be on my truck.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Feniex cannons and a mini apollo bar


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have a 27" mag mount bar that I love when I'm around traffic, it was built by a small company in PA. 

For the most part i only run my 2 Apollo dual color (A/W) surface mounted on the headgear of the plow (I only run these in strobe mode if I am pulling into a blind intersection otherwise I use these as steady burn flood lights when plowing at night), a Apollo 2x (again A/W dual color) on the dash and a cobra 400 in the back window. The Apollo's have an amazing off angle light dispersion and if I was to start over I would get a Apollo roof bar.


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

Feniex Cannons and Cobra T3's for body mount as long as you don't need dual color. The T3 are insanely bright and tiny too.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

The cobras are for sure going to be in the future! I think i might to t6s because I get a good price with strobes and more and they only have t6 on the website. I need the side warning lights for when I go out on the street to do the entrances. Or I also was looking at the sound off intersection light

I do have to say Im very impressed with the apollos

I might get some green cannons for the rear taillights too


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

snowish10;1991772 said:


> The cobras are for sure going to be in the future! I think i might to t6s because I get a good price with strobes and more and they only have t6 on the website. I need the side warning lights for when I go out on the street to do the entrances. Or I also was looking at the sound off intersection light
> 
> I do have to say Im very impressed with the apollos
> 
> I might get some green cannons for the rear taillights too


The Apollos are great too if you need dual color or the 180 degree optics.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

how are the t3/ t6 with looking at it from not straight on??? Looking to get all 360 degrees of my truck without getting a new light bar and keeping a clean looking truck if that makes sense.


The appollos look like a cheaper way to go to get the 180 compared to the sound off but the sound off has green opinion


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

snowish10;1991794 said:


> how are the t3/ t6 with looking at it from not straight on??? Looking to get all 360 degrees of my truck without getting a new light bar and keeping a clean looking truck if that makes sense.
> 
> The appollos look like a cheaper way to go to get the 180 compared to the sound off but the sound off has green opinion


The cobras have decent off-axis warning comparable to most other warning lights. I will make a video comparing the three asap. It really depends on what you want, as all three products are amazing. Unfortunately, you are correct no green in the Apollos, only in the T6. Green just isn't as popular as the rest of the colors.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

CoastalEVS;1991819 said:


> The cobras have decent off-axis warning comparable to most other warning lights. I will make a video comparing the three asap. It really depends on what you want, as all three products are amazing. Unfortunately, you are correct no green in the Apollos, only in the T6. Green just isn't as popular as the rest of the colors.


Thanks!! Maybe I'll do an amber apollo on my tool box when I get one then 1amber and 1 green t 3 or t6 underneath my doors. We have some crazy drivers in chicago that don't care about what your doing


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

snowish10;1991836 said:


> Thanks!! Maybe I'll do an amber apollo on my tool box when I get one then 1amber and 1 green t 3 or t6 underneath my doors. We have some crazy drivers in chicago that don't care about what your doing


I hear ya, most people in Jersey think they're driving bumper cars...


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Same here, that's why I want as much warning so they have no problem seeing me. Especially since i just got a "new" truck


----------

